# glucose vs. light corn syrop



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

can I replace light corn syrup with glucose in recipes with the 

same amount or I have to adjust it.
Where can I find glucose in Maryland
thanks in advance


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Glucose is more viscous than corn syrup, so certain recipes will be substantially different if you use corn syrup instead. Try Albert Uster Imports for glucose.

http://www.auiswiss.com


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I thought I read in The Cake Bible.....the thing is corn syrup has h2o in it, unlike straight glucose. I thought it was about 1 T per c. ....that would throw off any sensitive recipe. And a recipe calliing for glucose is probably a non-sensitive recipe. 


But if you made something like a flavoring syrup or then it's not a problem. I assume you follow....it depends upon the item being made.

In what recipe do you wish to make this substitution?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

oops, I should have proof read myself.

Should be, "And a recipe calling for glucose is probably a senstive recipe".


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Thamks W.DeBord
I want to replace it in a Spanish recipe for a kind of a halva or nougat. I will try it but I think anyhow I"ll buy glucose.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you can reduce corn syrup if you are in a real bind by 20%. 
simply simmer to cook out the water. careful not to color the syrup!


----------

